# Thompson Water Seal safe?



## turtlesailor (May 4, 2013)

So I am making a background out of mortar and my dad wont get me drylok...so I am wondering If Thompson Water Seal is safe for reptiles in general and fish...he refer me to this brand...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That's made for wood. I believe its an oil based stain. I'm not 100% sure, but my first thought is heck no its not safe for a viv. 

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A very resounding NO. Apart from anything else, It is designed for outdoor use, will release fumes for quite some time. You don't really need the drylok as long as you age/condition the mortar to be ph neutral.


----------



## turtlesailor (May 4, 2013)

Is it normal when you touch the cement when wet, it kinda "comes off" when you gently rub it? Every time I spray the background, I tend to gently rub the cement and I see it goes off like paint in water effect...I worried if I am using the right mortar...or maybe I should use something to seal it like drylok since some parts will will be touching water...or restart all over again if the mortar is not good choice to use for a paludarium.
By the way I am using Rapid Set Mortar Mix...I never intend to use it, but one day my dad went to home depot and got this cement without my asking! 

But I will test the background completely submerged in water and see how it goes either way...


----------



## cflorent (Jul 5, 2013)

try Rainguard Advanced waterproofer. Go to Rainguard.com and select do it yourself products. You can purchase at walmart or click on the buy now tab. This product is 100% ec-friendly and will not harm pets.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

cflorent said:


> try Rainguard Advanced waterproofer. Go to Rainguard.com and select do it yourself products. You can purchase at walmart or click on the buy now tab. This product is 100% ec-friendly and will not harm pets.


market much? lol First post too


----------

